# 2021 stock thread



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

so what’s everyone feeling about Q4? any sleepers? Last yr I’d have said ev in China or tsla was the go to ,but it’s been flat this yr. anyone got any picks for Qtr 4 2021? litihium stocks may be the go to with the chip shortage going on


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I’m hung up in Nio at -18% on average But a good swing trade would be NIO buy at $35-36 and sell at $39-40. Been watching it bounce since right after the election. Just keeps making the same cycle over and over.

My base is $57 so I’m riding for a while.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> I’m hung up in Nio at -18% on average But a good swing trade would be NIO buy at $35-36 and sell at $39-40. Been watching it bounce since right after the election. Just keeps making the same cycle over and over.
> 
> My base is $57 so I’m riding for a while.
> 
> im stiill waiting for the stock market correction, it’s coming as the market has been going up up the last 10 yrs. you still day trading? I tried it and cheet is way to stressfull 😂 as in I lost money


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

If only Biden would deregulate the green stuff, I'd be sitting nice.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> I’m hung up in Nio at -18% on average But a good swing trade would be NIO buy at $35-36 and sell at $39-40. Been watching it bounce since right after the election. Just keeps making the same cycle over and over.
> 
> My base is $57 so I’m riding for a while.


All my individual stock picks are in the red. Marine Max was riding high for a solid year, so I tripled down, and it tanked. Others were dogs to begin with. I suck at investing in stocks. When the Pandemic hit, I thought "I should buy some stock in ZOOM", but procrastinated, and never did. The market had that dip, no one really knew where we were going with the pandemic, and I was hoarding cash at the time. ZOOM was $105 pre-pandemic, it closed at 298 yesterday.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I haven’t traded anything in months. I’m sure I’ll start dabbling again one day.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Carnival would be a good buy. 12 mo. Low was around 13. It’s nearly 25 now. When they get back into full operation, post pandemic it will likely go over 50.

Trulieve the weed company’s buying another weed producer. That has to be a good investment. Those places are packed all the time. Money making machines.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Watch the interest rates next qtr and if need capitalize on capital gains before Biden etal. changes them


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Pnc provides me with a composite graph of my investments iin stocks and bonds.
Looking at my yearly this morning I have a composite line that keeps going up on my shares and investment funds
Keep your fingers crossed that the Fed plus Biden and company won't fuck it up
jack


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I don’t play the market. My Broker with, Benjamin F. Edwards has me so diversified. He tells me he has guys that play it hard every day. They have some windfalls from time to time and some losses from time to time. He says you can look at their 10 year portfolios and they average virtually the same gains as a well diversified account such as mine. I have been with him over 30 years and I have to say he has made my life much easier. I have no retirement worries, I can tell you that. Oh and I turn 62 in November. Weighing my options.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

the old golden rule is you can make a 15 % on your TOTAL stock portfolio you ae doing great Now that being said when you can live on capital gains from you portfolio in My opinion you are doing great. Run the numbers


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Hook said:


> the old golden rule is you can make a 15 % on your TOTAL stock portfolio you ae doing great Now that being said when you can live on capital gains from you portfolio in My opinion you are doing great. Run the numbers


Looked at my 401K's invested with the company through fidelity this morning as I do a weekly stock trend in EXCEL to see exactly where I am heading weekly. While getting the numbers off Fidelity I looked at YTD and was right at 15.2% so I'm happy with that. Jack and I were fortunate to be with GE in the early days and enjoyed three major stock splits in about 5 years and those numbers are still paying off handsomely.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

mark, when i left ge, i did not know i had any money in the company cause i pulled all of it out. ge sent me a letter when i turned 62 saying that my pension was available. i said wtf? i pulled all of my money. but that money was only my investments, the pension fund was still there so now they send me a whopping $144/month. pays my beer bill for a week. lol.
jack


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

https://www.walmart.com/grocery/ip/Natural-Light-Beer-24-Pack-Beer-12-FL-OZ-Cans/10984482?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=0&wl13=990&adid=22222222420449455997&wmlspartner=wmtlabs&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=496703829587&wl4=pla-293946777986&wl5=9011692&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=120643079&wl11=local&wl12=10984482&wl13=990&veh=sem_LIA&gclid=Cj0KCQjwm9yJBhDTARIsABKIcGZl-PcXDDz8onENfjVHiLpSWuFUQJ64yuYPDZEtfZ2E7HwJc5BTwiQaAhXzEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds



Only 11.5 cases per month??
I'm disappointed in you Jack!
Hell that's less than 10 beers a day.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Boardfeet said:


> https://www.walmart.com/grocery/ip/Natural-Light-Beer-24-Pack-Beer-12-FL-OZ-Cans/10984482?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=0&wl13=990&adid=22222222420449455997&wmlspartner=wmtlabs&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=496703829587&wl4=pla-293946777986&wl5=9011692&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=120643079&wl11=local&wl12=10984482&wl13=990&veh=sem_LIA&gclid=Cj0KCQjwm9yJBhDTARIsABKIcGZl-PcXDDz8onENfjVHiLpSWuFUQJ64yuYPDZEtfZ2E7HwJc5BTwiQaAhXzEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$144/month. pays my beer bill for a week.11.5 cases would like 39 a day damn Jack!


----------



## Dhowell (Feb 11, 2020)

Boardfeet said:


> https://www.walmart.com/grocery/ip/Natural-Light-Beer-24-Pack-Beer-12-FL-OZ-Cans/10984482?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=0&wl13=990&adid=22222222420449455997&wmlspartner=wmtlabs&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=496703829587&wl4=pla-293946777986&wl5=9011692&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=120643079&wl11=local&wl12=10984482&wl13=990&veh=sem_LIA&gclid=Cj0KCQjwm9yJBhDTARIsABKIcGZl-PcXDDz8onENfjVHiLpSWuFUQJ64yuYPDZEtfZ2E7HwJc5BTwiQaAhXzEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent ya a PM Boardfeet...


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Well we sure took an ass whoopin' this week in the markets....


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

supply and demand, goods and services, bond yields, interest rates. what a week.
jack


----------



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

REAX not necessarily for Q4, but i got a feeling it will double by this time next yr. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i think i lost .2% this week. i shouldn't look at my portfolio because i have 80% bonds but this shit that the current president is doing to the economy is making me nervous. if he doesn't get on the right track soon, and quit listening to those dumbasses telling him what to do, we are all gonna be a world of hurt. bye, bye america.]
jack


----------



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

jack2 said:


> i think i lost .2% this week. i shouldn't look at my portfolio because i have 80% bonds but this shit that the current president is doing to the economy is making me nervous. if he doesn't get on the right track soon, and quit listening to those dumbasses telling him what to do, we are all gonna be a world of hurt. bye, bye america.]
> jack


Wait until manufacturing catches up with orders…once the plastics resin plants that are offline get back running, and semi conductor chips free up. There will be a surplus of goods, which will cause prices to drop along with profits. 

I think the 2nd quarter of 2023 will be the test. Dems are going to get us out of this supply chain crisis in time to look like hero’s by the mid terms. By the summer of 2023 we will have a surplus of manufactured goods, and layoffs will start in corporate America once again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

I would think any investment in food would be a good one , Hillary was sure smart to buy those pork bellies at the right time


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't look at the markets this morning until you've already unloaded a few Bidens in the ceramic idol, otherwise you may just end up with it in your shorts


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

down 700
jack


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

US Stocks Plummet as "China's Lehman" Evergrande Reaches Brink of Collapse


Two weeks ago The Gateway Pundit warned that Evergrande is preparing for bankruptcy. Hong Kong Behemoth in China Real Estate Readying for Bankruptcy – Is This the Beginning of a Massive China Real Estate Crash? The problem is Evergrande is five times the size of Lehman Brothers, made famous in...




www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i saw the reason for the downward movement which was evergrande. thanks for pulling that article up. i haven't got a chance to read about it.
jack


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Is today a "buy the dip" day?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

caution: this is a long read but there is no shorter version as it applies to what is happening in the market.
right before you go to bed is a good time to read this. lol.
jack


The Dow Jones Industrial average lost 500 points, or 1.4%, set for its biggest one day drop since July 19. The blue-chip Dow pared back some of the losses soon after the open when it dropped nearly 600 points. The S&P 500 fell 1.5%. The tech-heavy Nasdaq Composite dropped 1.8%.
There were a number of reasons for the sell-off:
Investors fear a contagion sweeping financial markets from the troubled China property market. Hong Kong equities saw a big sell-off during the Asia trading session on Monday. The benchmark Hang Seng index plunged 4% with embattled developer China Evergrande Group on the brink of default.
The Federal Reserve begins a two-day meeting Tuesday and investors are worried the central bank will signal it’s ready to start pulling away monetary stimulus amid surging inflation and improvement in the job market.
Covid cases
September has the worst track record of any month,
Investors are also concerned about brinkmanship in DC as the deadline to raise the debt ceiling approaches
Stocks linked to global growth were down the most Monday. Ford and Carrier Global lost more than 3%. General Motors and Boeing fell about 2% each. Nucor steel shed 2.8%
Energy stocks tumbled as WTI crude oil fell 2%
Bond prices gained as investors sought safety. The move pushed the 10-year Treasury yield down by 5 basis points to 1.325%.
Big bank stocks took a hit as the falling rates may crimp profits. Bank of America and JPMorgan Chase were each down more than 2%.
“We think the mid-cycle transition will end with the rolling correction finally hitting the S&P 500,” wrote Mike Wilson, Morgan Stanley’s chief U.S. equity strategist. “We point to downside risk to earnings revisions, consumer confidence and PMIs.”
Wilson said he believes a “destructive outcome” is looking more likely that results in a pullback of 20% or more. On Friday, University of Michigan’s September consumer sentiment index came in at 71, just slightly above the August level that was the lowest in 9 years.
The Cboe Volatility index, Wall Street’s fear gauge, jumped above the 26 level on Monday, the highest since May.
“We are in an information vacuum at the moment,” said Jamie Cox, managing partner at Harris Financial Group. “Stalemates in Congress on the debt ceiling, worries on policy changes or mistakes in monetary policy, and a litany of proposed tax increases have dampened the mood for investors. When this occurs, corrections happen.”
Amid Monday’s sell-off, a number of classic defensive stocks provided the broader market with some support. Walmart, Procter & Gamble and Merck all traded in the green. Pfizer rose 1.5% after the drugmaker said its Covid vaccine is safe and appears to generate a robust immune response in kids ages 5 to 11.

airline stocks jumped higher in unison after news that the U.S. will ease travel restrictions for foreign visitors who are vaccinated against Covid. American Airlines rose 2%, while United and Delta both traded about 1% higher.
Stocks have struggled so far in September in line with historical trends. For the month, the Dow is off 3.3%. The S&P 500 is lower by 3.2% and the Nasdaq Composite is lower by 2.9%.
On Friday, the Dow Jones Industrial Average turned in three straight weeks of losses for the first time since September 2020. The S&P 500 saw its biggest trading volume Friday since July 19, more than doubling its 30-day average volume.
Friday coincided with the expiration of stock options, index options, stock futures and index futures — a quarterly event known as “quadruple witching.” History shows volatility tends to pick up around this event.
Fed Chair Jerome Powell will hold a press conference Wednesday at the conclusion of the two-day meeting. Powell has said the so-called tapering could occur this year, but investors are waiting for more specifics, particularly after mixed economic data released since Powell’s last comments.
Some investors believe this is just normal market action that can occur in September.
“The reasons for drop this morning are the same as last week: China concerns (Evergrande, regulation, COVID), Fed tapering and possible tax hikes, but nothing new occurred this weekend to justify this mornings’ declines,” Tom Essaye, founder of Sevens Report, said in a note.
Other risky assets declined on Monday. Bitcoin lost as much as 10% to below $43,000.
Most commodities were in the red. Gold was among the few assets in the green, adding 0.5% to $1,760.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

well, guys. looks like i got back most of what i lost last week. volatility is still going up despite the news that
evergrande debt (or failure to make a $83 million interest payment) will not cause a contagion in china. feds are still wondering when to raise rates. chips will be next weeks hot topic (news says manufacturing will increase in the u.s. just some snippets before the closing bell.
jack


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

China banned crypto today I believe


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

yes, and bitcoin is dropping like a rock
jack


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

halo1 said:


> China banned crypto today I believe


They do that every other month. It’s actually good news. Think about it...why would they ban it if it wasn’t a threat to them? They don’t want anything they cannot control. Now is actually a great time to buy into digital assets. Look at use case and track record. It’s going to be be very interesting to watch how this unfolds in the next several months.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jspooney said:


> They do that every other month. It’s actually good news. Think about it...why would they ban it if it wasn’t a threat to them? They don’t want anything they cannot control. Now is actually a great time to buy into digital assets. Look at use case and track record. It’s going to be be very interesting to watch how this unfolds in the next several months.


no, 
they don't. read and you will be free of ignorance.
jack


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

jack2 said:


> no,
> they don't. read and you will be free of ignorance.
> jack


Actually they have done it multiple times or threaten to. So does India. Not every month (that was being facetious). Nevertheless, time will tell.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

they did or maybe will do.
sorry jeff. that's just not a valid argument.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

READ
jack


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

jack2 said:


> READ
> jack


You might want to actually read a little more, Jack. China has been flirting with banning all digital assets since 2017. They just officially made it illegal to mine, buy, sell or trade any digital assets. They don’t want anything they cannot control or take away. Plus, they have made great strides in developing their digital Yuan.
How bout you come fish with me and we can talk about it.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jeff,
we could solve the monetary crisis in china if we got together. lol.
i'd love to be a part of your crew. maybe you can show me how not to catch a trigger. man, i tell you, those guys were thick yesterday. and a lot of them were 18-20's. we will go back in march for those bigguns. 
jack


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I wish I had bought a few ridiculously priced homes in Niceville two years ago. My son bought his first and it is now worth $50,000 - $60,000 more. It’s crazy down there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Housing prices are nuts around navarre right now, bought my house 8 years ago and per Zillow it’s up about 85% since I bought it


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

halo1 said:


> Housing prices are nuts around navarre right now, bought my house 8 years ago and per Zillow it’s up about 85% since I bought it


I haven’t been to Navarre in years but the last time I was there was construction everywhere. I bet it has grown.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Jack, check this out. Things are happening.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hey, jeff. i didn't respond immediately because i shit my pants. lol.'
jack
the 500. holy shit.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

jack2 said:


> hey, jeff. i didn't respond immediately because i shit my pants. lol.'
> jack


I don’t k ow what that means...but I’ll take your word for it.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nio and xpeng double sales in a year and their stock nothing today


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jspooney said:


> I don’t k ow what that means...but I’ll take your word for it.


when is the last time you saw dow in the 500's?
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> when is the last time you saw dow in the 500's?
> jack


He invests in the future, you old dinosaur.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> He invests in the future, you old dinosaur.


Better look again....the future is here.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

jack2 said:


> when is the last time you saw dow in the 500's?
> jack


I honestly don’t follow the stock market too closely. So I don’t know.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

sept. is notorious in the market for the slump month and i lost big time last month. oct is in so maybe i can get back what i lost last month.
that's why it is amazing that the dow gained 500 cause that means i made a few dollars.
jack


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Tsla popped big today


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

TLRY screwed the pooch. I'm not too bad into it, since the majority of those holdings were Aphria though. Just set them to the side and forget about them until some deregulation comes around. I'm not in a bad spot for the long haul. May buy some more tomorrow if it stays around $11.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i got money saved for a tractor but with the dow on a roll, i might have to postpone my capital venture.
jack


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Jack just wait until tsla makes an electric tractor! Win win!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

The Chinese ev makers all had good days. Nio,xpeng and li


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

halo1 said:


> The Chinese ev makers all had good days. Nio,xpeng and li


Nio needs some more good news. I’ve been in at $57 for a minute now.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm going to consolidate my IRAs with an investment guy out of Fairhope. I need to focus on making life miserable for my coworkers.....not in investments. He has done well for my spouse at a low cost. Low compared to my stupid decisions. Like football....let the pros do what they do. (And I never thought that this old ******* would ever use "consolidate my investments" in a sentence. So feeling blessed I guess.)


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

spoon, do you think shibu has a chance to hit .1? Seems to be the new doge. I may slap a 100 bucks on it to see I can ride the meme Crypto wave. anyone else bought some shibu lately? may be a quick buck to be made here with some gambling money pocket change here.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

bought 5 mill coins by accident thought I was buying 500k🤬🤬🤬🤬🍺🍺🍺🍺


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

halo1 said:


> bought 5 mill coins by accident thought I was buying 500k🤬🤬🤬🤬🍺🍺🍺🍺


hope you hit lol


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

Got Shiba back in April for .000003. I’m happy where it’s headed right now. If it makes .1, I may start looking at a Freeman.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I don’t really follow Shiba but I think since everything is in a slump right now you can’t go wrong if you want to make a few bucks.


----------



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

Who are yall buying Shiba through?


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I used coinbase


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

Early this year crypto.com. When coinbase started offering I bought more through them.

Edited to add: I am holding my digital currency on a Ledger nano X.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

S&P 500, Nasdaq Hit Record Highs. Growth Worries Boosted Tech Stocks.


Corporate earnings remain in the spotlight, with Apple and Amazon among the companies reporting results Thursday.




www.marketwatch.com




jack


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Don’t know if you saw it but today the CFTC got right in the middle of the SEC/Ripple suit by declaring they should be the primary agency responsible for Crypto. Looks like things are about to get real interesting. Also, the Wolf of Wall Street tweeted that he had 6 figures of XRP, and there is now an official Super Bowl spot purchased for a crypto exchange. If you aren’t convinced yet, I’m not sure what else you’re looking for.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Well, if it's got an ad during the Super Bowl, then it must be a sure thing.

And Jordan Belfort wouldn't steer anyone wrong......


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i'm just gonna sit back and watch. the dow is riding high since the sept. sag so like they say in poker games, "let it ride".
jack


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Aapl and amzn bad earnings! Let’s go Brandon!


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

sad face here. Got out of NVDA in September when it started to fall again.

The chip shortage is astir with NVDA and QCOM going crazy today.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

ST1300rider said:


> sad face here. Got out of NVDA in September when it started to fall again.
> 
> The chip shortage is astir with NVDA and QCOM going crazy today.


sept. is usually a lag month anyways. u shoulda held.
jack


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Rivian ipo was nuts the other day . And I don’t know if they have even sold a truck yet


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

halo1 said:


> Rivian ipo was nuts the other day . And I don’t know if they have even sold a truck yet


Riding high on speculation, just like Tesla. Really, if you look at Tesla's balance sheet and the number of vehicles sold (Compared to GM, Ford, VWAG, etc.), there's no reason for the stock price to be so high. Investors are generally seeing it as a growth stock, which keeps the money flowing in.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Rivn is still going up


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Got some Republicans trying to decriminalize the green. Diamond hands to the moon and shit like that. lol


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Trying to throw some ideas around for stocks on companies who will prosper from this new act. The Build Back Better Act. Seems there's a good chance for some money to start flowing soon. Who will be the ones to profit from it?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

if i had a crystal ball, i could comment on the question. it's a guessing game complicated by several factors including what congress is gonna do in the next decade. tax and spend will soon make a dent in the economy and we can only speculate. look back at the history of the market to get some good ideas
jack


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Stock market has to have a correction sometimes soon as they have printed a lot of money lately.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Find the next tsla, we all gonna be driving one of them electric vehicles in 20 yrs


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

halo1 said:


> Find the next tsla, we all gonna be driving one of them electric vehicles in 20 yrs


It won't be that long.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> It won't be that long.


Not just cars, my dad recently purchased a cordless chainsaw. Hell will be freezing over soon!🍺🤣


----------



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

Doubled my money on REAX. Bought at 1.80 at 3.50 as of yesterday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i feel good.
lost 2.1% on friday. got 2.5% back today. even my avatar shit a brick.
what a gamble the stock market is these days.
jack


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm at +18% for this year. I'm ok.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

lastcast said:


> I'm at +18% for this year. I'm ok.


damn, skip, i need to talk to you. pnc got me at 13.6%
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm at 27% for the year.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> I'm at 27% for the year.


i call bs. joe biden is the president.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> i call bs. joe biden is the president.
> jack


I never said I was up.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I’m up 46.30 YTD


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

If only every year was like this. 


NWTF is a SHAM! Change my mind!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

some of us are quoting roi. it appears that some of you are quoting gain.
jack


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

jack2 said:


> some of us are quoting roi. it appears that some of you are quoting gain.
> jack


Lol in that case +3.19% 


NWTF is a SHAM! Change my mind!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Poor lil ole NIO
Will it ever come back?

I believe it can hang around until the political winds change, it will come back.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Y'all need to start throwing a bunch of money at Tilray and help me make some gains.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

tilray net profit margin is down 93%. how can you make any money?
jack


----------

